# What am I getting with the extra $ for an Orbea?



## jbn (Mar 21, 2010)

First off, I apologize for the newbie question, but I really want to hear what Orbea riders have to say about their bikes.

I'm 25, and just getting serious about cycling. I've been riding a decent Bianchi hybrid bike with straight handle-bars, thicker road tires, and terrible gears. I do a good 35-45 mile ride twice a week, though I plan on doing much more as soon as I have a bike that isn't so painful to ride fast for a long-distance. Maybe later this year I'd like to join a biking club or participate in some events, and much longer term, I'd love to get into touring. I'm very excited about cycling, and totally hooked!

Now I have a good job and can spend a good chunk of money on a new bike, all custom fitted, and the gear to go along (new helmet, shoes, maybe some clothing, though not sure if I'm spandex-ready yet, ha).

I've gone to dozens of stores here in LA, and out of everything I tested or looked at, I fell in love with the Orbea Aqua line pretty hard. Such a beautiful bike! My only hesitation, is the price for the TTG base model is $1,249; much more expensive than other bikes I was looking at with similar Shimano parts.

After several discussions with sales people, friends, and reading reviews, I've already decided I would rather pay the extra cost of going up to a Shimano 105 set, but that configuration with Orbea is _considerably_ more than I planned to spend, especially if I consider the extra goodies I need/want to buy at the same time.

The other brands I'm considering are the Jamis Ventura series and the Scott Speedster series. Both of which I got a chance to test drive a bit, and are about $400-600 cheaper than the Orbea's at any Shimano gear set level (from Sora to 105). That means I can get a Jamis/Scott bike that is 2-3 models up for the same price as the base Orbea Aqua bike.

So, that leaves my questions: What am I getting for the extra dough? Is there any added cost for the Orbea brand-name alone? Should I simply buy the intro-model and upgrade parts later as I demand more from the equipment? When you started, how did you approach your decision? Also, any tips on testing the bikes out, it's very hard for me to tell what I like best based on the ride/comfort-level alone, parking lots aren't too big)?

Thanks everyone for your input, I'm really looking forward to this adventure, and being more involved on this forum.


----------



## jbn (Mar 21, 2010)

*$1300 later...*

So a follow-up here. I just bought one! I tried the 2009 Aqua with 105 shifters and Ultegra rear derailer at a triathlon shop nearby. One turn is all it took and I was hooked. I road equal-level Specialized, Trek, Cannondale, and Jamis just hours before on the exact same street, and it only took around the block once to feel the difference. 

Thankfully, they had the previous years model in my size, so I actually ended up saving money and got better parts, total win! The Orbea just seemed more integrated with my body, I took turns so naturally and the acceleration seemed considerably more responsive. I can't wait to take this baby up a real hill!


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I didn't find that Orbea bikes were way over the price of other comparable bikes but that was back in 07 when I was shopping. I think you are getting a quality bike (not that others aren't good) from a smaller manufacturer than the big boys. This may translate to a higher price. In the case of my Onix, the carbon frame is made in Taiwan but I don't think it's an off the shelf Taiwanese design but rather built for just for Orbea. If that's true, which I believe it is, then that also can translate to slightly higher costs. 

There's lots of factors involved. Some, maybe most, are purely subjective. Getting the bike that fits and feels right is most important. I also think you probably made the right move by getting at least a 105 level bike rather than something lower. The other bikes I rode all seemed like I was fighting something. The Felt I rode seemed to be fighting me at the bars. Specialized I rode was just meh. When I rode my Onix it really felt right for me. All of them were good bikes, once was just better for me. Odd, since when I went to try out the Felt and I thought for sure I'd be getting it.

My homework had convinced me that the Orbea brand was sound. In hindsight I find I really love the look of my Onix. I'm also someone that tends to want things a little different from the rest of the herd. I've seen only one other Orbea in my area and that's just fine with me.

Now go get some proper shorts! They really are more comfortable. As soon as funds allow think about a jersey with rear pockets and some good shoes and pedals. 

Enjoy your new bike.


----------



## simmons2 (Dec 6, 2009)

it's a great bike as long as it does not fall apart... they have a lifetime warranty that for me sucks. My Onix TDF had a malfunction with the deraillure and took out my rear wheel and messed up my frame. I was told it was covered and Orbea would be fixing it... I got to say it was a joke to pick up my bike they put on a cheaper back wheel that does not match the front and my frame is all scratched and chipped up. So as long as you don't have any problems it shold be wonderful... I got my life back in shape riding bicycles and look forward to my next bike!


----------

